

If you had an app that told you the truth, would you use it? - mcartyem

What would you want from it?
======
Codhisattva
Sounds like one of those silly Quora questions but I'll take a shot at it.

Yes.

------
hsiaobrandon
Rather reminds me of this:
[http://www.mit.edu/people/dpolicar/writing/prose/text/episte...](http://www.mit.edu/people/dpolicar/writing/prose/text/epistemologicalNightmare.html)

------
Clotho
Who's "truth?"

~~~
PythonDeveloper
Exactly. The "truth" is relative.

~~~
mcartyem
The truth based on criteria for truth. Irrefutable truths exist, like 1 + 1 =
2.

~~~
Clotho
Except when 1 + 1 = 10

~~~
michael_fine
Yes, but the first one is still universal, just it's assumed that we are
talking about base 10.

~~~
dgunn
In base 10, 1+1 is still equal to 10 for very large values of 1.

------
jsmartonly
I will not use it.

If I need truth about something, I will do research to find out. I do not need
app and I do not trust an app for that.

~~~
mcartyem
Would you use an app that verifies your reasoning (for the occasions you are
too busy to research the truth or not actively looking for it)?

